# Personal Powerzones = Cash Grab By LYFT



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

good or bad for drivers?
i hear its worse than uber's shenanigans

any hacks or info would be appreciated


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

It is worse than Uber. The amounts are lower and they never extend. If the trip is Mars you still only receieve the small fixed payout.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i have a group of drivers that i talk to and they all hate it

i got the email for the change tomorrow, i might just stop driving for them until they stop ripping us off

never mind, both apps are shady AF


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What is a personal powerzone?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is a personal powerzone?


It where Lyft pockets all but a few bucks of a surge call. Coming to a market near you...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i might just stop driving for them until they stop ripping us off


So... you're saying that you're done driving for Lyft.....


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Mista T said:


> So... you're saying that you're done driving for Lyft.....


Forever


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I have done 2 surge/ powezone runs for Lyft... lifetime 
Many times I am dropping a pax into the pink zone, and my last ride option comes into play. ? Pink zone commonness 
Majority of the pax's live in apt complexes, Show off money, but they don't really have it..., females all look great in yoga pants, guys have back packs, lots of Japanese restaurants around with fancy name, valet parking , guys waking dogs, hipster beards,
Small valley roads, old guys with money trying to impress the young females ( gold digger), steakhouses, 
Whole Foods, apple stores.
Sorry Not welcome in my vehicle.. Turn back, dead mile back to non busy area.


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

Good for Lyft bad for drivers


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't even worry about it. They don't put powerzones where I drive, and if there is a surge, that's nice, but I don't seek it out. I know others do, but I have my methods to make my money and it works for me, so generally I just ignore the stuff they try to throw at me. I suppose "indifference" best describes it.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> So... you're saying that you're done driving for Lyft.....


i am going to try it out and compare my numbers but yeah if it is not at least the same hourly/paid miles i will delete the app


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i am going to try it out and compare my numbers but yeah if it is not at least the same hourly/paid miles i will delete the app


It sucks based on the info I got from Lyft.

Big takeaway: Shared you will only get the paltry bonus on the first rider but nothing on any additional riders. At least Uber gives you something for each additional rider.

The only thing Lyft is good for is Shuffling Shared and maybe the occasional 45+ minute notification trip.

Also if you use Destination Mode you don't get anything extra.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Dear Lyft, 
Honestly, who stupid can you be??? You could easily be the alternative to Uber for us drivers after all the BS Uber has pulled on us. You know, swoop in and sway us to drive for you exclusively. But you continuously shoot yourself in the foot and copy Uber down to a T. You've all but eliminated any bonus, lowered our rates, and are now also doing the flat surge. This is why Lyft will never be #1. What a bunch of incompetent morons...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Seth619navy said:


> Dear Lyft,
> Honestly, who stupid can you be??? You could easily be the alternative to Uber for us drivers after all the BS Uber has pulled on us. You know, swoop in and sway us to drive for you exclusively. But you continuously shoot yourself in the foot and copy Uber down to a T. You've all but eliminated any bonus, lowered our rates, and are now also doing the flat surge. This is why Lyft will never be #1. What a bunch of incompetent morons...


All in the name of I.P.O.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i did my normal thing last night with the PPZ and new demand map

i made 25% less for my usual shift so i will try the rest of the week and see if last night is the new norm

if it is i am done


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

So Lyft has different shades of flat surge on the app, but no numbers, $ amounts, etc. How are we supposed to know what all this means for our earnings??


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seth619navy said:


> So Lyft has different shades of flat surge on the app, but no numbers, $ amounts, etc. How are we supposed to know what all this means for our earnings??


Yellow means you earn ZERO extra. Pink and purple show $$ on the map.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seth619navy said:


> Dear Lyft,
> Honestly, who stupid can you be??? You could easily be the alternative to Uber for us drivers after all the BS Uber has pulled on us. You know, swoop in and sway us to drive for you exclusively. But you continuously shoot yourself in the foot and copy Uber down to a T. You've all but eliminated any bonus, lowered our rates, and are now also doing the flat surge. This is why Lyft will never be #1. What a bunch of incompetent morons...


From mid-August until now I was 95% Lyft after Uber introduced Charlotte Surge here.

Uber instituted the 'rate rebalancing' bullshit and for a few months Lyft didn't. I was exclusively Lyft because I was making money.

Lyft recently announced their "rebalanced rates" but I still had PT multiplier so I was good. Yesterday they rolled out their version of Charlotte Surge here.

















1. No DF

2. One bonus for Shared no matter the clowncar. I will take the first rider and ignore additional riders.

Leave it to Lyft to steal an idea from Uber and make it worse


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Lol, "based on your feedback" is always a flat-out lie. Yeah, Lyft, drivers _totally_ give you feedback that we want to make less money. ?????


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

These suck. I had a PZ once and hope I never get it again. From my observations:

Driver A is in his PZ. He gets the 1 mile rides with a 50% bonus. 

Driver B is not in his PZ but is in Driver A PZ. He gets the 50 mile trips with no bonus. 

Multiply Driver A times 100 or so and there are enough in the zone to kill overall primetime. Hence, B taking base rides.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

If you get personal power zones...just stop driving for Lyft and do 100% Uber.

Remember...no drivers=NO LYFT!


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Boycott! Boycott!


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

#nodriversnolyft

Tweet this early and often!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Yes, please tweet often!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

day 2 with PPZ

small snowstorm only 1 "bonus ride"......

i could see by the color of the button on the bottom of the screen that the pax paid primetime, ride after ride

this is scumbaggery and i call shenanigans


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I was in a PZ zone tonight while in the Mission Valley area of San Diego and received multiple requests in the same area with zero surge. WTF, Lyft???


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

So we knew Charlotte Surge was an attempt to grab more of the fare. Lyft has outdone Uber in the sleazy bullshit tactics department.

Tuesday we got this bullshit in my market:










Tonight we had two major events let out. What did I get? This:










For the uninitiated the orange is NOT PT. It's "areas of high demand" but it's ****ing base rate rides.

Whereas here's what Lyft was charging riders:










Right. Lyft was charging riders 100% PT and giving us nothing.

Even Uber gives some portion of the Surge.

This makes Lyft dead to me at any event where it's busy.

I seriously hope Zimmer and Logan go down in Enron fashion.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Seth619navy said:


> I was in a PZ zone tonight while in the Mission Valley area of San Diego and received multiple requests in the same area with zero surge. WTF, Lyft???
> 
> View attachment 299391


that's just a demand map

you have to have a pink zone and stick it in the pink to get a bonus, see what i did there

awesome, huh?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Identifying areas that have higher demand seems like a value added service to me especially for the driver who is rather new as most drivers are.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Ahhhhhh, it all makes sense now!

So with this one, would it be $2.03 + $2.92 if you catch a ride in the pink?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> So we knew Charlotte Surge was an attempt to grab more of the fare. Lyft has outdone Uber in the sleazy bullshit tactics department.
> 
> Tuesday we got this bullshit in my market:
> 
> ...


It's only a matter of time before this spreads across the country. Lyft has got to keep up with their big brother. They too are trying to go public with their IPO in the near future so this was expected.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Welcome to the club, my friend. This has been hitting DC drivers almost four months now I was one of the first to lose PT. 

Did you recently update your app?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Identifying areas that have higher demand seems like a value added service to me especially for the driver who is rather new as most drivers are.


You are kidding, right? If I understand you correctly you think it's a "value added service" to entice drivers into high-traffic, congested locations for base rate? Is that what what you are supporting?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> You are kidding, right? If I understand you correctly you think it's a "value added service" to entice drivers into high-traffic, congested locations for base rate? Is that what what you are supporting?


Absolutely, if there are more people there needing a ride than in other places I see absolutely nothing wrong with identifying such locations and letting all drivers know that they will likely have little to no wait time in those areas for a ping.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Absolutely, if there are more people there needing a ride than in other places I see absolutely nothing wrong with identifying such locations and letting all drivers know that they will likely have little to no wait time in those areas for a ping.


I have to give you credit for being a great troll, it amazes me you've been able to stay in the character of a sycophantic idiot for so long.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to give you credit for being a great troll, it amazes me you've been able to stay in the character of a sycophantic idiot for so long.


Why is it so hard to believe that someone may see the world differently than you do. I know, I know anyone who is different must be a troll.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

correct

when you get inside the blue/prple line and head for the pink a tone sounds and you start at the low number and it grows as time goes by to the max.

i'm not sure yet but i think if you leave the area you lose the bonus

i'm glad they made earnings more clear, aren't you? LMAO

Jam it in the pink while lyft jams it in your stink


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Head to the pink

while lyft jams it in your stink

anything these apps tell you to do
do the opposite to make more money

they have proved not to have the drivers interests in mind, only the IPO

a demand map does have value however when lyft is charging more to passengers for a ride and it is not passed on to a driver,
this is shenanigans and shady AF


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> a demand map does have value however when lyft is charging more to passengers for a ride and it is not passed on to a driver,
> this is shenanigans and shady AF


I don't really think it is shady at all. Now it was very shady when they were showing surge and higher payouts for an area but they seemed to exclude the small area around your vehicle wherever you were.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't really think it is shady at all. Now it was very shady when they were showing surge and higher payouts for an area but they seemed to exclude the small area around your vehicle wherever you were.


keep drinking the koolaid, its helping you earn big bucks


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> keep drinking the koolaid, its helping you earn big bucks


I am happy with my earnings, if I were not I would be doing something else.


----------



## Veli (Jan 31, 2019)

I wouldn't mind so much if they actually showed up in areas of high demand instead of complete randomness. At least with Uber I can see sticky surge all over the map and head in that specific direction to the closest if I have nothing going on. Lyft is just orange and... nothing.










I just dropped online for a sec to grab surge and it had it right there for me. If I was online and I didn't have a ride I'd just start heading straight towards Beacon Hill into Cambridge. Lyft? Who ****ing knows where I need to go. Boston, Cambridge and Brookline are all orange. No PPZs at all.


----------



## Bosshogg617 (Feb 6, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Yellow means you earn ZERO extra. Pink and purple show $$ on the map.


Thanks for this info, I was all up in the dark yellow and no bonus, I thought the app was just acting up, as usual, but seeing this, it makes sense. I wonder what the purpose of shading at all then if no bonus lol.

Poor timing for me too, I just quit uber entirely because my 20 to 30 weekend rides has me at weak partner status, so the Quest amounts aren't worth it. Figures as soon as I switch to Lyft, they change over. ??‍♂?



Seth619navy said:


> Ahhhhhh, it all makes sense now!
> 
> So with this one, would it be $2.03 + $2.92 if you catch a ride in the pink?
> 
> View attachment 299422


No, I believe it's either or, not both. But I could be wrong as I haven't gotten sh!k yet since they changed over.


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

I love that lyft says “based on feedback” we made changes that significantly reduce the pay for 99.99999999 percent of drivers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bigtimeboo said:


> I love that lyft says "based on feedback" we made changes that significantly reduce the pay for 99.99999999 percent of drivers.


Dear Lyft,

I'm relatively happy driving for you VS Uber and making too much money. Please find a way to simultaneously piss me off, make me wish ass cancer on all your top executives AND cut my pay dramatically.

Yours in Christ

Troy

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Troy,

Thank you for your feedback. After numerous consultations with our engineering team we have found a way to piss you off and **** you without lube or a reacharound. Please to uninstall and reinstall the app for the latest updates.

Best

Lyft Support


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow Lyft brazingly screwing drivers while screwing pax. Their future just for a little dim.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Identifying areas that have higher demand seems like a value added service to me especially for the driver who is rather new as most drivers are.


I agree that for the driver, it "can" be valuable - IF there were actually activity in that area. I am becoming more and more convinced that the "algorithm" simply determines areas with a lack of drivers and marks them as higher demand. Typically, I don't chase these surges, but last week, there was a surge about three miles north of me. 75-100%, which jumped to 150-200%. Yeah. I chased that one, despite that it led me to an area in the far north, where I would only get pings from that area. I stuck around for about an hour with ZERO rides from this "surge" Eventually, it dissipated -probably as more drivers chased it. I got nothing for my efforts, but since we were experiencing an historic snowfall, I simply drove around the desert taking pictures. I finally did get one ride out of it, non-surge, but it did pay my way back to civilization.


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

Lyft is shady as fuq. Stop driving for them.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

All pings are ride offers to you personally.
It’s crazy ultra fine control over you and your potential earnings.
It would be illegal if someone cared.
But .... since the world still favors human devaluation and slavery .... this practice will be a go for many forms of work from here on.

One day it will be PING.... HERE ARE YOUR FOOD CHOICES!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft literally sent me 100 pings in a row which I rejected w/ no prime time or surge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> So... you're saying that you're done driving for Lyft.....


I barely ever take Lyft trips since they put half of my town on the new system. It's way worse than Uber's new surge.



Seth619navy said:


> I was in a PZ zone tonight while in the Mission Valley area of San Diego and received multiple requests in the same area with zero surge. WTF, Lyft???
> 
> View attachment 299391


That's not a power zone, it's a heat map. Showing you it's "busy". Means nothing.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

just an update
the decline button will get you a bonus if its not showing in a high demand area

just smash no thanks until you can say thanks

honestly though uber is way better during bar close or the commute times and i am trying to find the sweet spot between the two


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> It's only a matter of time before this spreads across the country. Lyft has got to keep up with their big brother. They too are trying to go public with their IPO in the near future so this was expected.


Big brother. When this happens i shut down Lyft. You cant leave the zone. And most likely Uber is providing more. PS. Uber and Lyft will merge to a super monopoly ride share!


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

New2This said:


> Dear Lyft,
> 
> I'm relatively happy driving for you VS Uber and making too much money. Please find a way to simultaneously piss me off, make me wish ass cancer on all your top executives AND cut my pay dramatically.
> 
> ...


I would have like to see that before the moderator got involved lol



240BIGWINO said:


> It where Lyft pockets all but a few bucks of a surge call. Coming to a market near you...


Coming to SF on the 18th, just got an email. It's a wrap


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

final verdict

Lyft's PPZ's are terrible and not driver friendly

as terrible as Uber's new app and flat surge is, when you combine CTB and incentives earnings are much higher.

Uber on


----------

